
Qantas Airbus A380 'nosedives' after wake turbulence from another A380 - phumbe
http://www.businessinsider.com/airbus-a380-qantas-flight-dive-turbulence-caused-by-another-a380-2018-6
======
hourislate
There was a story about a Challenger 604 Jet that flew through the wake of an
A380. The plane almost crashed and the pilot through a heroic effort managed
to regain control and land the jet.

The Jet ended up a write off due to the structural stress it sustained through
the ordeal.

[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4337974/Jet-
caught-w...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-4337974/Jet-caught-wake-
superjumbo-nearly-crashes.html)

Insane!

~~~
phumbe
There was a good thread here about that, too!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13890618](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13890618)

------
radialbrain
More informative / less sensationalized link:
[http://avherald.com/h?article=4b9da5b2&opt=0](http://avherald.com/h?article=4b9da5b2&opt=0)

------
ggm
The pprune pilots blog is in full yawn mode. Upsetting for passengers? Yes.
Immediate clear and present danger? No. And the relevant agencies are _not_
formally investigating this as a disaster scenario.

Wake turbulence is one of the reasons people are told to keep seatbelts on.

~~~
URSpider94
One of the comments pilots often make is that passengers often grossly
overestimate the movement of the aircraft in situations like these. I highly,
highly doubt that the plane was in “freefall” for 10 seconds.

~~~
ggm
[https://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/qantas-
chief-p...](https://www.news.com.au/travel/travel-updates/qantas-chief-pilot-
denies-passengers-were-at-risk-during-qf94-wake-turbulence-drama/news-
story/4485116a6aff19afb5338ca77a804762)

for a non-professional news write up, its a pretty good hose-down. truly:
_nothing to see here, move along_

